# Griffith Saddles



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I found some used english and dressage Griffith saddles just now on Horse Clicks at the $250 - $300 range.

That site yours is on also has a new griffith saddle for $1095 or about, described as having a fiberglass covered tree. Doesn't say what the fiberglass is covering though.

I'd be concerned about them. Did find an address in Canada though.

Googled Griffith Saddles


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When I googled it I got nothing......must of spelled it wrong or something..figured at that price it wouldn't be that great


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Griffith Saddlery & Leather*




address: 712 Shellard Lane,
Brantford ON, N3T 5L5 


tel: 519-756-6969

fax: 519-756-6838

website: 

employees: ~ 40 employees work at this location


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

They are ok, about what you would expect for factory made saddle. I have a friend who regularly ropes off one, he likes it.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a Griffith general purpose english one. I've had it for years now and its treated me well.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the English and dressage saddles people are referring to have nothing to do with your Roper. Thorowgood / Kent & Masters (in the UK) used to make an English saddle model called the Griffin. Thorowgood has never made Western saddles.


Edit to correct: I just learned that Griffith of Canada does/did make English saddles. I gothe Griffin/Griffith mixed up. Never mind


----------



## boren (Jan 18, 2016)

Just bought a Griffith saddle. Thought it was made in the states. Turns out it's made in India. A little disappointed. Looks like good leather. The Ralide tree is greenish Grey. Hopefully not a knock off


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

I believe the English ones people are talking about were an older English-made brand that is now defunct, but made nice quality saddles. I doubt they have any relation to the Canadian Griffith saddles or any Western makers (I've also noticed it's not uncommon for long-defunct names to get reused for lower end brands; for example, there are older Argentine English saddles under the Avante brand, and I believe a Canadian distributor had an entry level Indian made line of them also called Avante within the last 15 years or so). 

I have no knowledge of the Canadian Griffith brand or any Griffith Western saddles, however.


----------

